# Hunting Flasks



## Happy Hunter (8 November 2011)

Now that we have all brewed these lovely drinks, and I have managed to RUN OVER (dont ask!) my hip flask.

Can anyone reccomend a good Hip Flask?
Or even (As I seem to be jumping bigger and wider jumps) - A hunting flask?

Infact How do Hunting flasks attach to the saddle? (I'm ussuming Drings?)

Online retailers welcomed, as Santa doesnt have the time to be trapsing around shops!

Anyone who keeps up with me can have a glug! 

So far this year we have Plumb Brandy (thank you Mr Swan) - and Sloe Gin from last yr.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (8 November 2011)

Hunting flask a lot more user friendly. Mine filled ready for tomorrow! they have a strap that you put your girth strap through and another that goes throught the breastplate D ring. You can get them on line or ebay. Mine holds 1/2 a pint!!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2011)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			......Mine holds 1/2 a pint!!
		
Click to expand...

and was either made for an alcoholic,  or a generous soul! 

H_H,  the older ones,  which are to be preferred,  sometimes come up for sale.  If you like,  I'll keep an eye open,  assuming that I'm sober enough! 

Alec.


----------



## VOM (8 November 2011)

What about this, a hot flask. Appeals to me, would love a hot cupa (or something stronger) especially when its so cold that my nose feels like its about freeze off or when its so wet that my figures are wrinkled.  

There are some regular ones on this site as well.

http://www.foxyattire.co.uk/Flasks-Bottles/Hot-Flask-with-Brown-Leather-Case/flypage.tpl.html


----------



## Happy Hunter (8 November 2011)

If you wouldnt mind I would be very much obliged.
Thank you.

I did have a quick look on the bay of e purchase - but it was filled with chinese tat. I have to say properly searching on that thing is an artform!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (8 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			and was either made for an alcoholic,  or a generous soul! 

H_H,  the older ones,  which are to be preferred,  sometimes come up for sale.  If you like,  I'll keep an eye open,  assuming that I'm sober enough! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 It is an old one. OH has a newish one and it doesn't hold anything like as much!!!  Obviously I have plenty to share.......as I wouldn't dream of drinking so much honest


----------



## irish_only (8 November 2011)

There are two on at the moment, but might be worth waiting for one that doesn't need repairing.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-O...Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item4842b259fd

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/saddle-mo...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f0fbf1fe9

Put in the search hunting saddle flask. Good luck. I got a lovely Harrods one earlier this year which is truly scrumptious. Just scared now of the glass flask being dropped.


----------



## JenHunt (8 November 2011)

if you don't mind a new flask, or perhaps don't want to spend too much... I got a very nice one from this shop on ebay last year. I think I got it for about £80 inc P&P  very smart english leather holder, and a tidy stainless flask.

Oh - and I should add that they work even with a close contact saddle - you just tuck the bit that would go on a girth strap between the saddle and numnah and it holds itself in place, and of course the D-ring for the top strap!


----------



## Happy Hunter (13 November 2011)

Good News! Santa managed to find one in the local tack shop - A lovely old one with some authentic usage marks!
NOw all I have to do is find a flask to fit then the liquid! 

Thank you all very much for the help and suggestions!


----------

